# Langston DHI



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, who uses them for milk test? 

I am really trying to figure this stuff out. I have a person to test my herd. He is going to get certified to test. I talked to Langston and they sent me a package of thingy's to put the milk in and paperwork to fill out. Oh, and a DVD but I haven't been able to watch it yet. 

A couple Q's:

How long after a doe freshens do I need to start testing them? 

Do I have to milk twice a day to do the test?
Some of my does I only milk once a day until the kids are weaned....

Height?!?! I don't have one of those official measurement sticks.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> How long after a doe freshens do I need to start testing them?


You can put them on the test as soon as their "true" milk comes in. (Not colostrum) But really you can start whenever you want after that. The sooner the better IMO



> Do I have to milk twice a day to do the test?
> Some of my does I only milk once a day until the kids are weaned....


No you do not have to milk twice a day. But you will find they will produce more milk if you do. The tester will need to milk out 3 times (12 hours then at 12 hours then 12hours again) So it is best to have your does prepped for this.



> Height?!?! I don't have one of those official measurement sticks.


 You will have to get one. All does must de measured each time they are tested and be within height regulations.

Also make sure they have their proper tattoo before they are tested.

You will need approved scales - (scales that are read in incriments of 1/10ths) They must also be certified as calibrated. You will need to have this done beforehand and approved.

You will need to buy an approved dipper as well... I know it is stupid that it has to be a certain dipper but it does.

The day of testing give them warm water to drink... and beet pulp is another thing that has been proven to up production levels.

Good luck with this! I am on my way too... if you have any questions please feel free to email me. Gail putcher sent me a huge packet of information and helpful hints that have been a godsend. And I have a mentor that is walking me through all the rules and regulations (thanks Keith & Marie) and will be helping me with the paperwork.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think Gail Putcher said she is going to do a one day milk test on a show day -- I hope she does as I would love to get my feet wet that way.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's so confusing! :hair: 

So the tester has to milk 3x a day? How do you do milk test and have dam raised kids? :GAAH:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm hoping to get a couple of my does done this year for 1 day testing. Hoping next year to do the whole herd 305 day. Here's hoping!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm... maybe I should wait till next year before i put anymore into this. It's way too confusing.


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

your first test needs to be within 75 days of freshening. Actually your tester only comes out 2 times. You record the weight the night before. The tester will weigh and sample the morning and night on your test day. The 3 times is mostly for verification and then your regular tester can not do it. You would really only need verification if there is a possibility your doe will make top 10. For your test day just remove the kids and bottle them so you can milk 2x a day for the test, I think then you can just go back to once a day.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, but then I would need to teach kids the bottle. From my experience that is way too much stress and I can't stand the attitudes of bottle raised kids. Thats just me though. 

So looks like I wont be doing milk test now that I have thought more about it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

see about the one day milk tests that they sometimes do on a show day


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Yeah, but then I would need to teach kids the bottle. From my experience that is way too much stress and I can't stand the attitudes of bottle raised kids. Thats just me though.
> 
> So looks like I wont be doing milk test now that I have thought more about it.


75 days is a good time to start I think. I mean 60 days is 2 months, most kids are weaned at about 8 weeks right? So you could work on possibly pulling kids just at night and milk out mom in the AM. Leave kids with her. Even if you don't do it when they're younger, you could do that when they get a bit older. I've found that when you sell dam raised kids, her production will continue in order to feed her whole litter and its just too much for a doeling that you kept. So you'd be doing both of them a favor. And if you do wean/sell kids and want to milk test then all the production is for you. 6 week is suppose to be peak so if you can start milking around then you should be able to keep her competitive enough for showing and/or milk testing.


----------



## countrymom (Apr 1, 2010)

I know now in the ADGA you can test your own herd save a little money and still qualify for the stars. You won't qualify for the top ten but can get your milking stars. My herd is young so I doubt we have to worry about any top ten scores at this point. I would really like to be a certified tester. 

Does any one know what I need to do in order to get certified?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You can contact Langston DHI to get a packet of information as well as the "test" to become certified.


----------

